# Looking for a good soap recipe



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure if you found a recipe but here is one that I found http://www.craftserver.com/forums/s...eeswax-amp-Honey-How-to-get-that-great-scent-!
I would just run it through a lye calculator to be sure. If you search on that site they also tell you about adding honey. It will heatup your batch. Have you made soap before? Millers soap site has tons of information if not.
I might try the recipe myself, I'll let you know. I wonder with adding propllis if the heat from the lye will kill all the goodness.


----------



## Angela Spires (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can edit my previous post but the recipe on that site was way too high in beeswax.


----------



## virgiea68 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a good idea. I'll search more about making propolis soap. I'll message here if I found a good one and after I dried making it and succeeding with good products. Thank you very much.


----------

